# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Liverpool stripped of World Heritage Site Status

## UKSmartypants

It was a joke giving it to Liverpool in the first place.  Most scoucers think culture is listening to a brass bank whilst necking Real Ale.

----------

donttread (07-21-2021),Lone Gunman (07-21-2021),MrMike (07-21-2021),Neo (07-21-2021)

----------


## Neo

> It was a joke giving it to Liverpool in the first place.  Most scoucers think culture is listening to a brass bank whilst necking Real Ale.


I’ve driven through Liverpool twice, on both occasions I commented to myself “it’s a shit hole”

----------


## Big Dummy

> It was a joke giving it to Liverpool in the first place.  Most scoucers think culture is listening to a brass bank whilst necking Real Ale.


To me there will always be that flagpole with a bomb on it that killed the SAS.

----------


## UKSmartypants



----------

Lone Gunman (07-21-2021)

----------


## Big Wheeler

Liverpool.City of Culture. hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha,etc.
Best thing about liverpool?  M62 eastbound.

----------

MrMike (07-21-2021)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Barnabas Collins won't mind

----------


## Neo

> 


Once you have watched that video you can never unsee  it, I hate scousers, in fact I detest them, I had a brand new Makita cordless drill nicked by a scouse scum bag, I couldn’t prove it but he had a fucking grin on his face whenever the said drill was mentioned.  :Frown:

----------

Lone Gunman (07-21-2021),MrMike (07-21-2021)

----------


## donttread

> It was a joke giving it to Liverpool in the first place.  Most scoucers think culture is listening to a brass bank whilst necking Real Ale.


OK so for purposes of this topic let's pretend that I lack the culture to know what this is all about and need to have it broken down for me?

----------

MrMike (07-21-2021)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Madchester without the past club  gravitas

----------

MrMike (07-21-2021),Neo (07-21-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> OK so for purposes of this topic let's pretend that I lack the culture to know what this is all about and need to have it broken down for me?



Liverpool is a shit hole, its a large port city, and so it full of slums , blacks and drunken yobbos.  Liverpool football fans are drunken thugs. Liverpool produced the Beatles 75 years ago, ask any scouser and they will claim either they knew John or Paul. or their dad did. They have whined on about a football stadium disaster that happened decades ago for ever more until everyone is sick of hearing about it. 

So then it was made a World Heritage Site. "This is a troll, isnt it" was most peoples first reaction. Liverpool is the worlds largest trash dump.  What the Luftwaffe failed to do in WW2 to Liverpool, its elected council finished  off in the 1970's. Its like the Bronx  but not so classy.

Dont go to Liverpool. You have been warned.

----------

Big Wheeler (07-21-2021),dinosaur (07-21-2021),Lone Gunman (07-21-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> OK so for purposes of this topic let's pretend that I lack the culture to know what this is all about and need to have it broken down for me?


Paul and Ringo don't live there anymore.

----------


## Gator Monroe

I would go to find old motorbikes & scooters & spares there in the Dumps ...

----------

MrMike (07-21-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Paul and Ringo don't live there anymore.



Good point.In fact every single Scouser who has got rich and/or famous moves out of Liverpoop as soon as his bank balance allows it.

----------

Captain Kirk! (07-21-2021),MrMike (07-21-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

:Thinking: 

Why was Liverpool a World Heritage Site to begin with?

What changed to get them removed from the list?

Some stews are good and tasty.  I miss my mom's stew.  Why is scouser derogatory?  Most everybody likes a good stew.  I would prefer my mom's stew (probably an Irish origin stew) against anything grandma made from her Midlands memory and upbringing.

What is a brass _bank_?  That doesn't translate well on this side of the pond.

What is wrong with Real Ale?  Not knowing all the subtleties of English Ales, and not being a beer drinker, I only know basics of the process and types.  I have lots of Hardy and Hansen Kimberley Ales interest, for other reasons.  Are these "Real Ales" or some other subset?

----------

MrMike (07-21-2021),Oceander (07-21-2021)

----------


## MrMike

> Why was Liverpool a World Heritage Site to begin with?
> 
> What changed to get them removed from the list?
> 
> Some stews are good and tasty.  I miss my mom's stew.  Why is scouser derogatory?  Most everybody likes a good stew.  I would prefer my mom's stew (probably an Irish origin stew) against anything grandma made from her Midlands memory and upbringing.
> 
> What is a brass _bank_?  That doesn't translate well on this side of the pond.
> 
> What is wrong with Real Ale?  Not knowing all the subtleties of English Ales, and not being a beer drinker, I only know basics of the process and types.  I have lots of Hardy and Hansen Kimberley Ales interest, for other reasons.  Are these "Real Ales" or some other subset?


The Beatles?

----------


## Authentic

The reason that the city was a world heritage site is because of its waterfront architecture. Everton F.C. is going to build a new soccer stadium that will allegedly destroy the cityscape aesthetics.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-merseyside-57879475

----------

dinosaur (07-21-2021),MVe (07-21-2021)

----------


## MVe

> Why was Liverpool a World Heritage Site to begin with?
> 
> What changed to get them removed from the list?


Recent and ongoing changes to her 19th-century docks mainly.

Edit: beat to the reply

----------

dinosaur (07-21-2021),Oberon (07-21-2021)

----------


## Authentic

The decision was made in China.

----------


## Authentic

Everton are white.

âEverton are whiteâ: Everton, racism, and the era of change - GrandOldTeam

----------


## Authentic

There are people in England who would rather be a Paki than a scouser.

----------


## Gator Monroe

> There are people in England who would rather be a Paki than a scouser.


You mean rather have a lovechild with a burnt Paki ?

----------


## Authentic

Liverpool walks alone.

----------


## Authentic

> You mean rather have a lovechild with a burnt Paki ?


Or anal Cher rather than vote Conservative.

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Liverpool walks alone.


When I drive with Liverpool I drive alone ?

----------


## Gator Monroe

There was a Norman Hyde Motorbike custom speed shop in Liverpool so at least the Rockers had fast Nortons & Royal Enfields and BSA Motorbikes

----------


## Neo

> What is a brass _bank_?  That doesn't translate well on this side of the pond.



I believe it was a typo.  :Wink: 

edit*  Brass band.

----------

Authentic (07-21-2021),dinosaur (07-21-2021),Lone Gunman (07-21-2021),Oberon (07-21-2021)

----------


## Oberon

lol scouser is a new one for me.

----------


## Authentic

> lol scouser is a new one for me.


It sounds better (or worse) than Liverpudian.

----------

Oberon (07-22-2021)

----------


## MVe

I don't mind that title-endowed cities can have a world heritage status taken away, it puts pressure on local councils and commerce to not visually pollute their vista, especially in the old quarters.

----------

dinosaur (07-21-2021),Oberon (07-22-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The reason that the city was a world heritage site is because of its waterfront architecture. Everton F.C. is going to build a new soccer stadium that will allegedly destroy the cityscape aesthetics.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-merseyside-57879475



Plus they pulled down Blythe Staithes,  a massive quay structure that went on for miles  This featured in the movie "Get Carter", the original. It was the largest wooden structure in the world, dating back to the mid 1800's

----------

Authentic (07-21-2021),dinosaur (07-21-2021),MVe (07-22-2021),Oberon (07-22-2021)

----------


## Oberon

> Plus they pulled down Blythe Staithes,  a massive quay structure that went on for miles  This featured in the movie "Get Carter", the original. It was the largest wooden structure in the world, dating back to the mid 1800's


I remember seeing that; pretty impressive. All those deforested hills in England made sense after seeing that. It couldn't have all gone for firewood with all the coal there. I would leave intact if I had a say in it.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> The Beatles?



Commie Hippies!

----------


## Physics Hunter

A people separated by a common language has never been more true than this thread.

 :Wtf20:

----------


## Authentic

I don't know. Is council housing the same as housing projects?

----------


## Dubler9

I have visited Liverpool. The fact is it produced the biggest act, artist, band, performers in the history of this planet. There has never been anything as big as the Beatles. OK, I accept the Irish input had a lot to do with it. 
The football disaster was more to do with police corruption and media corruption, class hate, than the actual disaster. 
There is an under-belly culture of crime and degradation but lets face it - in the film The Third Man... there is a line which says....
*Harry Lime:* Like the fella says, in Italy for 30 years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder, and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci, and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love - they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock.

----------


## Dubler9

> Commie Hippies!


LOL.... they did not conform to the class system. All the old post war Colonels and Captains insisting you address them by their rank.

----------


## Dubler9

I hope you guys don't go the way of the Australians??? pretending to be tough, no nonsense people while kneeling to the BLM amd covid controls and snobbishly verbally attacking council house areas - real working class, tough people.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I don't know. Is council housing the same as housing projects?


Probably. Its low-cost housing built for people unable to rent privately and unable to buy a house. Its built and owned by the local council.  The nature of the people who lend up living in a council house means that some, but not all, council estates are crime ridden, drug ridden slums, and especially in places like London and the West Midlands, usually also Moslem shitholes, black ghettos or full of chav trash (UK eqiv of  US 'trailer trash')

----------

Authentic (07-22-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I remember seeing that; pretty impressive. All those deforested hills in England made sense after seeing that. It couldn't have all gone for firewood with all the coal there. I would leave intact if I had a say in it.


well

In the12th century, the demand for Yew to make bows was such it created  a Yew shortage and ships were required to carry Yew back from foreign ports. Between 1200 and 1500 half the forests of the UK were chopped down for building or agriculture

The Industrial revolution  used another 1/4 of the remaining forests of the Uk

Of the remaining 25%, WW1 and WW2 both used another 3% each of what was left.

Between 1945 and 1990 another 10% was lost.

We now have about 10% left of the forest we had in 1100 AD, as determined by Domesday.

it was noted in old mediaeval texts that it was possible to travel from Bodmin Moor in the southernmost tip of Uk, to the Scottish Border, entirely in the tree cover, and never once your feet had to touch the ground.

Blyth Staithes is made entire of English Oak pressure stewed in bitumen, which pretty much makes it last forever, and actually goes on for half a mile  It was built in sections over a long period, the last part being started in 1900 and not finished until 1932 due t o WW1.

----------

Oberon (07-22-2021)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Some of the earliest examples of Scooter Riding Mods came out of a group of Lambretta Enthusiasts clique types in Liverpool

----------

